# Who has the lowest minimum for custom plastisol transfers?



## Mod Mama (Aug 15, 2008)

Does anyone know which companies have the lowest minimum order for custom plastisol heat transfers? I saw that F & M expressions has an 8 sheet minimum, but I'm trying to figure out how to do custom tees (with names) using plastisol, so the lower the minimum the better.
Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Custom tees with names. Does that mean you only need 1 transfer each? Are these for sports? Have you looked at Transfer Express?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Use transfers for the logo, use vinyl for the names... That would be your cheapest long term if you plan on doing a lot of them.


----------



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

Silver Mountain Graphics has a 6 min.
Larry


----------



## Mod Mama (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I think I am going to go with vinyl for the names. Appreciate the responses!


----------

